# Focal Flax vs Audiofrog Gb



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just curious to those who have ran both sets what the opinions are ? I loved my GBs but have heard Flax are amazing.


----------



## BrianSomething (Jun 20, 2018)

I think I have heard others compare the AF as somewhere between the K2 line and Utopia. K2 is 1 step above the flax. Correct me if I am wrong though. I picked up a set of K2's but can't give you my thoughts as I'm still waiting on my build. The Flax are still supposed to sound great though.

If you really want to go baller status, check out the Focal Ultima. I'm sure Hush could do a little better than the listed $18,750.00 price tag lol.


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Haven’t heard the flax but I preferred the GB60s over the K2 6.5 midbass.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

They all sound great, I recommend auditioning them. I listen to all of those numerous times before pulling the trigger on Focal KX3's. They seemed to give more of what I was looking for. That Rock N Roll sound. It all depends on your listening style and what sounds good to you. Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I would say the specs on paper are in favor of the GB60 but I'm no expert. https://www.focal.com/sites/www.foc...g/document/ps165f3_woofer-technical_sheet.pdf
https://www.audiofrog.com/gb60-6-165mm-audiophile-grade-automotive-loudspeaker/


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just sold my utopia m 3 ways lol


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I've owned both... and the GB's sounded substantially better (to me).

Now, I do have to put a caveat on my above comment:
The Flax set I had were a 2-way active.
When first installed the GB's, it was a 2-way (GB60 and a GB10), and they sounded better than the Flax.
Then I added a GB25, and re-tuned for a 3-way. Went from really good sounding... to amazing.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> Just sold my utopia m 3 ways lol


You won’t last long without good sound. I see a new build in your future with a picture of an amphibian on the speakers.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I absolutely loved my Gb 3 ways on Mosconi zeros


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

JCsAudio said:


> rob3980 said:
> 
> 
> > Just sold my utopia m 3 ways lol
> ...


What speakers are these ?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> What speakers are these ?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

JCsAudio said:


> rob3980 said:
> 
> 
> > What speakers are these ?
> ...



Nooooo I’ve had these. I’m trying to resist car audio damn it


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

rob3980 said:


> Nooooo I’ve had these. I’m trying to resist car audio damn it


You could do a simple 2-way active GB60/GB15 with sub stealth build in that company truck and the boss would never know. :laugh:


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had that combo in my work van before. I am a fan of the Af gb speakers for sure.


----------



## Asdcreation (Dec 11, 2018)

Focal flax are good but not tweeters, I dont know how long u have utopia m but they get even better as time passes,I had k2 kit before,so last week I heard k2 on some other guys car after hearing utopia m for 3 months & straight away I can see the big difference in detail etc,its kind of addicting, so good luck going back lower from up ? (by the way if you can get their 40th anniversary beryllium tweeers with flax only,that might be a good setup,but dont get the focal dsp etc from that kit)


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

if I would be in the market for front system I would definitely go with Frogs if we speak about normal priced system, for Hi-end pick I would go with ZR SpeakerLab


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Have any of you also tried the Stevens SA6 set? I have heard the Audiofrog GS and Flax setup, but in different builds so its not easy to tell you the minute detailed differences. But the SA6 impressed me deeply.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

The flax are good until you hear the GBs. I have heard both sets in store and in car, the GB is better


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BrianSomething said:


> I think I have heard others compare the AF as somewhere between the K2 line and Utopia. K2 is 1 step above the flax. Correct me if I am wrong though. I picked up a set of K2's but can't give you my thoughts as I'm still waiting on my build. The Flax are still supposed to sound great though.
> 
> If you really want to go baller status, check out the Focal Ultima. I'm sure Hush could do a little better than the listed $18,750.00 price tag lol.


this, the flax is more comparable to the GS line than the GB line.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lanson said:


> Have any of you also tried the Stevens SA6 set? I have heard the Audiofrog GS and Flax setup, but in different builds so its not easy to tell you the minute detailed differences. But the SA6 impressed me deeply.


Who the heck is Lanson?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Who the heck is Lanson?



the enthusiast formerly known as "fourthmeal"


Lanson is my real name, I outgrew the avatar name.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Lanson said:


> the enthusiast formerly known as "fourthmeal"
> 
> 
> Lanson is my real name, I outgrew the avatar name.


I know. Just giving you a hard time. I've been contemplating doing the same for a while. I haven't driven my "rton20s" in about 17 years, and most people know my real name through FB now anyway.


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Flax tweeters are bright even tuned down and off axis. The 6.5" crossed at 70 were pretty impressive but now have gb15/gb60 in the process of going in I don't think it will be even close after hearing the 60s in a friends audi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

rton20s,

I would REALLY like to send you a PM but your box is full up.
Please empty and/or send me one so that I can reply...
TIA!!!

PS to the OP...sorry to hijack!!!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nick Wingate's award winning truck uses the Flax midbass I believe...


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

rain27 said:


> Nick Wingate's award winning truck uses the Flax midbass I believe...


I agree that the midbass was good. When I listened to the flax a bit back they I did an a/b against the higher level focal speakers. Dont remember the model but it was the yellowish cone. The flax midbass i liked better than the higher level, but the flax tweeter was the issue. At the time the store told me you could get the flax midbass and they upgrade and get the higher model tweeter.
This would have made the set really good, but still not GB good. I must also add that my budget and wallet were still pointing to flax compared to gb.


----------

